# 233914 Engineering Technologist Visa invite for 189 in July'15



## aafarup (Jun 7, 2015)

Hello Expats
Is there anyone who got Invitation in July'15 for 189 visa on Engineering Technologist-233914 category? If yes, When did you lodged EOI ? And what was your Point?
Thanks


----------



## sunny_msb (Aug 10, 2014)

aafarup said:


> Hello Expats
> Is there anyone who got Invitation in July'15 for 189 visa on Engineering Technologist-233914 category? If yes, When did you lodged EOI ? And what was your Point?
> Thanks


Hi aafarup
I applied on 27/07/2015 with 65 points 189 engineering technologist-233914
Still waiting just like everyone else.


----------



## aafarup (Jun 7, 2015)

sunny_msb said:


> Hi aafarup
> I applied on 27/07/2015 with 65 points 189 engineering technologist-233914
> Still waiting just like everyone else.


Best of luck mate. But is there anyone who already got invite in July?


----------



## naqui (Aug 7, 2015)

sunny_msb said:


> Hi aafarup
> I applied on 27/07/2015 with 65 points 189 engineering technologist-233914
> Still waiting just like everyone else.


Hi Sunny,

Did you get an invite for the August round?


----------



## bob_1982 (Aug 3, 2014)

i am also going to apply under ET in next 10 days so really wanted to see invitation process for ET


----------



## sunny_msb (Aug 10, 2014)

naqui said:


> Hi Sunny,
> 
> Did you get an invite for the August round?


Yes i have recieved an invitation on 2nd of August
Best of luck!!!!


----------



## naqui (Aug 7, 2015)

bob_1982 said:


> i am also going to apply under ET in next 10 days so really wanted to see invitation process for ET


Thanks for replying,

Do you think I will get an invite for September for engineering technologists with 65 points for an EOI submitted on the 07/08/2015?
Thanks,

Naqui


----------



## sunny_msb (Aug 10, 2014)

naqui said:


> Thanks for replying,
> 
> Do you think I will get an invite for September for engineering technologists with 65 points for an EOI submitted on the 07/08/2015?
> Thanks,
> ...


You shud definitely get it for september round.
keep ur documents ready bcoz ppl keep on waiting the outcome and forget to arrrange the required documents..so keep em ready so that u dont loose any of your precious time..


----------



## emanuele85 (Aug 13, 2015)

*Qualifications points*

Hi!
With a skill assesment as 233914 Engineering Technologist, can I claim 15 points for the qualification?
"At least a bachelor degree from an Australian educational institution or other degree of a recognised standard"


----------



## nmurshed (Feb 3, 2015)

Bachelor degree : 15 pts


----------



## moineaumasque (Aug 14, 2015)

sunny_msb said:


> Yes i have recieved an invitation on 2nd of August
> Best of luck!!!!


Hi Sunny,

congrats on the invitation! Quick question: does the EA assessment letter says anything about your Bachelor's qualification?

I am worried that if I apply as Engineering Technologist my Bachelor's degree might not get accepted as equivalent to Australian and get 15 points.


----------



## moineaumasque (Aug 14, 2015)

naqui said:


> Thanks for replying,
> 
> Do you think I will get an invite for September for engineering technologists with 65 points for an EOI submitted on the 07/08/2015?
> Thanks,
> ...


Hi Naqui,

please keep us up to date on your invitation.

Thanks!


----------



## sunny_msb (Aug 10, 2014)

moineaumasque said:


> Hi Sunny,
> 
> congrats on the invitation! Quick question: does the EA assessment letter says anything about your Bachelor's qualification?
> 
> I am worried that if I apply as Engineering Technologist my Bachelor's degree might not get accepted as equivalent to Australian and get 15 points.


Hi!!
My outcome letter says "Your qualification obtained from the below institution has been assessed as comparable to the listed Australian Qualification Framework (AQF) level for the purposes of awarding points under the General Skilled Migration points test:"
And then "MY QUALIFICATION = AQF BACHELOR DEGREE"
So no doubt that its equivalent to 15 points in EOI.
so cheers mate..u will get 15 points too.


----------



## blue-sunshine (Jul 25, 2015)

By the Grace of Almighty I have received my invite today.


----------



## aafarup (Jun 7, 2015)

Alhamdulillah I got Invited today


----------



## alam1976 (Jul 11, 2015)

aafarup said:


> Alhamdulillah I got Invited today


Congratulation,Best luck.


----------



## alam1976 (Jul 11, 2015)

blue-sunshine said:


> By the Grace of Almighty I have received my invite today.


Congratulation,Best luck.


----------



## AvinashDash (Sep 28, 2015)

*Awaiting Invite Soon *

Anyone expecting invite in October for skillselect 233914?


IELTS 9, 8.5, 8.5, 7.5 | Skills Assessed 233914 | EOI (189) 25 August 15 (60 points)


----------



## alam1976 (Jul 11, 2015)

AvinashDash said:


> Anyone expecting invite in October for skillselect 233914?
> 
> 
> IELTS 9, 8.5, 8.5, 7.5 | Skills Assessed 233914 | EOI (189) 25 August 15 (60 points)


You have great chance for invitation.


----------



## ravirami (Aug 11, 2015)

AvinashDash said:


> Anyone expecting invite in October for skillselect 233914?
> 
> 
> IELTS 9, 8.5, 8.5, 7.5 | Skills Assessed 233914 | EOI (189) 25 August 15 (60 points)


I am expecting.. :fingerscrossed:


----------



## Mike95 (Aug 17, 2014)

me too.

Eagerly waiting for 9th Oct


----------



## Mike95 (Aug 17, 2014)

Hey Alam,

How can u expect an invitation with 55 points? 

Is there something i am missing?




alam1976 said:


> You have great chance for invitation.


----------



## alam1976 (Jul 11, 2015)

Mike95 said:


> Hey Alam,
> 
> How can u expect an invitation with 55 points?
> 
> Is there something i am missing?


yes,you miss actually ,I encourage others ,its not applicable for me.


----------



## engineer_tech (Sep 27, 2015)

dear members is there any chance for engineer technologist with 55+5 to get invitation by NSW for 190 visa ........plz reply as feeling very tensed


----------



## aafarup (Jun 7, 2015)

engineer_tech said:


> dear members is there any chance for engineer technologist with 55+5 to get invitation by NSW for 190 visa ........plz reply as feeling very tensed


Brother I applied for 190 with 60+5 points for NSW. I received my 189 Grant yesterday but till today i did not receive a invite for 190. i hope this gives you a picture of the situation


----------



## engineer_tech (Sep 27, 2015)

congratulations !!!! but really feeling very frustrated with the situation for 190.


----------



## Swarnjeet Saini (Sep 21, 2015)

Hello
I also applied as engineering technologist on 13 Oct 2015 with 55+5 points.
My relevant work experience is 7.5 years.
I also worried about invitation as game is very tough for 55;pointers.
I think Engineering technologist is flagged occupation too.


----------



## engfahmi (Mar 24, 2015)

Hi Experts, any expectations about the cut off date for Engineering Technologist with 60 points?


----------



## Swarnjeet Saini (Sep 21, 2015)

I also applied with 55+5 points to NSW as a Engg technologist on 13/10/15.
But invitations r very slow.
Any new hope or latest news ?


----------



## Swarnjeet Saini (Sep 21, 2015)

Any invitations for engineers?


----------



## darshit061 (Nov 20, 2015)

Hi... I have also submitted EOI for 233914 on 14-Nov-15...
I have 65 points (189) can anyone tell me what are the chances of invitation in 20-Nov-15 round.

Dar****

PTE - 76, 79, 71, 87
EA submitted - 17-Sep-15
EA outcome - 11-Nov-15
Points - 65 (189)
EOI - 14-Nov-15


----------



## er.abhishekmohan (Nov 16, 2015)

DAR****: PTE is easy or similar to ielts. Will u share your experience over it


----------



## darshit061 (Nov 20, 2015)

In my opinion PTE is easier as compared to IELTS. 

I gave IELTS general and got L & R - 8.5, S - 6 & W - 6.5. 

After that I tried PTE and my scores are above 7 in all sections. Only thing that keeps you on toast is time limit in PTE. But if you practice well you will be able to get better score in PTE.


Dar****


----------



## er.abhishekmohan (Nov 16, 2015)

Will you tell marks distribution in PTE. Is it like one mark for one answer as we all know in ielts or different.


----------



## engfahmi (Mar 24, 2015)

Hi,
Don't worry with 65 points you will get your invitation on the 20 Nov which is postponed for a couple of days. Good luck




dar****061 said:


> Hi... I have also submitted EOI for 233914 on 14-Nov-15...
> I have 65 points (189) can anyone tell me what are the chances of invitation in 20-Nov-15 round.
> 
> Dar****
> ...


----------



## swapnil1706 (Aug 18, 2015)

engfahmi said:


> Hi,
> Don't worry with 65 points you will get your invitation on the 20 Nov which is postponed for a couple of days. Good luck


Hi Engfami,

I too have applied for the EOI with below status....

IELTS W7, R8.5, L7, S7
Points 65
EOI Application Date = 24-Nov-15

Will I be able to make cut in Nov-15 invitataion or have to wait for Dec-15.

Since I am just a beginer on this blog, apprecaite your support.

Rgds
Swapnil


----------



## swapnil1706 (Aug 18, 2015)

Hi All,

So how many did receive the EOI for 2nd round of Nov 15 result.


----------



## darshit061 (Nov 20, 2015)

swapnil1706 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> So how many did receive the EOI for 2nd round of Nov 15 result.


I got invited with 65 points.


----------



## swapnil1706 (Aug 18, 2015)

dar****061 said:


> I got invited with 65 points.


Congrats dar****.....

so keep us posted on the next step... we all hope to receive the same soon.. so exactly when did you lodge to EOI......


----------



## engfahmi (Mar 24, 2015)

Any updates?


----------



## darshit061 (Nov 20, 2015)

swapnil1706 said:


> Congrats dar****.....
> 
> so keep us posted on the next step... we all hope to receive the same soon.. so exactly when did you lodge to EOI......


I submitted EOI on 14-Nov-15 and got invited on 23-Nov-15.


----------



## Swarnjeet Saini (Sep 21, 2015)

Hello dar****,
Congrats for ur invitation..
I want to know about the fees of medical per person in India and fees of PCC.
Pls share ur exp because it would help me for my proper budget planning.


----------



## rekha.m (Sep 8, 2014)

Swarnjeet Saini said:


> Hello dar****,
> Congrats for ur invitation..
> I want to know about the fees of medical per person in India and fees of PCC.
> Pls share ur exp because it would help me for my proper budget planning.


if you have the expertise to find this forum to post this question, finding the cost for pcc and medicals is cakewalk.. this information is very basic. pls put in your own efforts first. these forums can be used for a more mature knowledge sharing,not outsourcing


----------



## rajrajinin (Nov 17, 2013)

Swarnjeet Saini said:


> Hello dar****,
> Congrats for ur invitation..
> I want to know about the fees of medical per person in India and fees of PCC.
> Pls share ur exp because it would help me for my proper budget planning.


PCC @ 500 bucks, check PSK website. 
[email protected] depends from city to city and centre to centre. Mine was INR 3800 in mumbai.


----------



## Jahirul (Oct 24, 2015)

dar****061 said:


> I submitted EOI on 14-Nov-15 and got invited on 23-Nov-15.





rajrajinin said:


> PCC @ 500 bucks, check PSK website.
> [email protected] depends from city to city and centre to centre. Mine was INR 3800 in mumbai.


Hi Bro,
Eagerly waiting for my grant.. Don't know how I have to wait. 
How are you guys doing now a days? Settled down with a job?


----------



## aafarup (Jun 7, 2015)

Hello Expats
I am posting on behalf of a Friend. He got His Engineers Australia Assessment today and got Engineering Technologist (233914). His total point is 60 ( Age 30+ Education 10 + Overseas Exp 10 + IELTS 10). He is planning to lodge EOI for 189 today. When can he expect a Invitation ? 
Or should he try 190 for NSW ? please suggest. 
Thanks


----------



## engfahmi (Mar 24, 2015)

Hi, it's hard to say because if you check the invitations left for Engineering Technologist for this financial year is 1000 invitations while now it's almost 1000 as per (https://www.anzscosearch.com/search/)
But of course there's no problem from trying plus 190 for NSW takes long time so 189 is better.


----------



## Swarnjeet Saini (Sep 21, 2015)

aafarup said:


> Hello Expats
> I am posting on behalf of a Friend. He got His Engineers Australia Assessment today and got Engineering Technologist (233914). His total point is 60 ( Age 30+ Education 10 + Overseas Exp 10 + IELTS 10). He is planning to lodge EOI for 189 today. When can he expect a Invitation ?
> Or should he try 190 for NSW ? please suggest.
> Thanks


He should apply for 189,he will get invitation maximum up to next round.
Pl confirm his education points ,if assessed with bachelors then he can claim 15 points.
Confirm that


----------



## aafarup (Jun 7, 2015)

He and i are from same Institution and both our assessment came as Adv Diploma  (10 points)


----------



## engfahmi (Mar 24, 2015)

Hi Aafarup,
Have you reached Sydney?


----------



## aafarup (Jun 7, 2015)

engfahmi said:


> Hi Aafarup,
> Have you reached Sydney?


Hello
I already been to Brisbane to activate my PR in november’15, then came back to Bangladesh in January and will again move back to Brisbane in April 16


----------



## engfahmi (Mar 24, 2015)

Okay that's good, so how is the jobs hunting there please?


----------



## aafarup (Jun 7, 2015)

engfahmi said:


> Okay that's good, so how is the jobs hunting there please?


Nothing so Far


----------



## gsaeed2001 (Jul 14, 2016)

sunny_msb said:


> Hi aafarup
> I applied on 27/07/2015 with 65 points 189 engineering technologist-233914
> Still waiting just like everyone else.


Hi 
I applied on 23/05/2015 for visa 189 engineering technologist-233914
i Still waiting


----------



## erickquinto (Aug 2, 2016)

gsaeed2001 said:


> Hi
> I applied on 23/05/2015 for visa 189 engineering technologist-233914
> i Still waiting


What's up? Are you in Australia now?


----------



## Svetulchi (Feb 22, 2017)

Hello friends. I planning to claim points for my spouse. My wife graduated as a Master in safety of technosphere and bachelor of safety of technological processes and production, her work experience is different to diplomas. Migration agent suggest us to apply for assestment as 233914 Engineering Technologist. 
Does my spouse elligbe to apply for this occupation based on her bachelor and master degree? Brong them together or only bachelor?
Please, share with me sample of CDR for this occupation.

Thank you in advance


----------

